# Need A new adsl modem + wifi router combo



## saurabhsingh213 (Sep 27, 2015)

New a new adsl + router to use with bsnl broadband.
3 android 1 windows phone 1 laptop and a pc via lan to be connected 
Must be able to cover my 3bhk apartment
Chances are there that i can upgrade to nextra (optical fibre ) connection soon.
Pls suggest the best router under 2k 
New to networking thats why i am not able to select
Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2015)

under 2k tp-link w8968 is best option for its features & it also supports 3g usb modem(check compatibility list on tplink website).


----------

